# SLI or new GPU



## Game_Reaper (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Guy's 

Currently my old GPU (galaxy 9800 gt 1gb low power edition) is no good for the new hard core games like SKYRIM and Battlefield 3, So I'm planning to upgrade my GPU. I'm having a huge confusion in upgrading my GPU . I'm planning to go for a sli build by adding 2 new 9800gt (ddr3) since my MOB supports 3 way SLI.. willl it perform good for the new games out there in the market. Or should I throw my old 9800 away and get a new ddr5 GPU. I'm plannig to buy Asus GTX 560TI, only if this card will be better than the 3 way SLI build of 9800gt.

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:Cooler master Elite power 460w (old psu bought 2.5yrs ago) and planning to go for corsair ax 750 (hopefully not over kill)

2. What is your budget?
Ans: around 12 k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1980*1080

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: |Intel i7 950 3.2 ghz|Asus Rampage 3 extreme | 4GBCorsair Vengance|
Segate Barracuda 1 TB 7200 |Cooler master Elite power 460W (old PSU)|CM Haf 932 full tower| Galaxy 9800 gt 1gb low power edition| Corsair H100 for Cpu cooling.

Oh and I'm planning for some OC and may upgrade the RAM to 16gb Corsair Vengance so only going for Corsair ax 750.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 27, 2012)

Post the cpmplete system configuration of yours. And there is no point of SLIing for your old GPU, get a new one


----------



## Game_Reaper (Mar 27, 2012)

Intel i7 950 3.2 ghz|Asus Rampage 3 extreme | 4GBCorsair Vengance 1600mhz x1|Segate Barracuda 1 TB 7200 32mb cache 3gb/s (Old HDD) |Cooler master Elite power 460W (old PSU and i can remeber only the name and watt)|CM Haf 932 full tower| Galaxy 9800 gt 1gb low power edition| Corsair H100 liquid cpu cooler. Benq G2220 HD monitor (old 1)

I think that's pretty much it. pls let me know if I'm missing something.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 27, 2012)

He posted config already in last 2 lines. 

@ OP as Cilus already pointed there is No Point SLI of 9800 GT. 
If 12k Budget is Only for GFX then get HD6870 or add few bucks (2k) more and get GTX 560Ti or HD6950. 
Minimum You need HD6850 to game at HD. Also 750W is required only if you plan SLI/CF in future or else get a 500W-550W and be happy.


----------



## Game_Reaper (Mar 27, 2012)

My MBO supports 3way SLI so will definately go for SLI in the future (2-3 months).


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

Need a better PSU to drive the 6870 or higher.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 27, 2012)

Also, for your information, the 9800GT *DOES NOT* support 3 way SLI.


----------



## Game_Reaper (Mar 27, 2012)

@Skud

I'm planning to buy corsair ax 750 isn't that enough for 6870 or higher , Or should I go for a 850w PSU.


----------



## Game_Reaper (Mar 27, 2012)

yeah your right. only 9800gtx supports 3 way SLI. I guess I should get a new GPU.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ ASUS EN9800GT HybridPower Model does support 3 Way SLI but its not recommended as its a Custom Design and basically not worth it.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

No point in SLI setup on 9800GT for that budget of 12K when you can get more power efficient and much better performing Radeon 6870 ....Plus SLIng will definitely add to system temp.
Dont waste bucks on Previous Gen GPU.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2012)

Game_Reaper said:


> @Skud
> 
> I'm planning to buy corsair ax 750 isn't that enough for 6870 or higher , Or should I go for a 850w PSU.



750W is enough. use the 9800GT as Physx card. HD6870 + 9800GT will be easily handled by 750W.


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, 750W is enough for a couple of mid range GPUs.

May be even for mid range CF setup along with a PhysX card.


----------



## asingh (Mar 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> 750W is enough. use the 9800GT as Physx card. HD6870 + 9800GT will be easily handled by 750W.



Can he run green and red together. Unless he gets hacked drivers.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

^^Same question???
Please ANSWER.


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

You need this:-

Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03 / v1.05ff


But not updated for 6 months, and not working after PhysX 9.11.0621. After that support is a bit of hit or miss. Looks like nVIDIA is tightening their screws.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 29, 2012)

I suggest to go for 850 watts as this will be good enough for long run. 

Also try investing in new range gpu like 7870 or higher if possible. 

It would consume less power that add more room for future products


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 30, 2012)

A 750 wt psu can feed any 2x28 nm gpu setup. 98gt is a power hungry card. OP if u want to run 3 gpus u need to buy 800+ psu. 
As other suggested, no point of sli ur 98gt, but yes, u can use it as a physx card.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

Skud said:


> You need this:-
> 
> Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03 / v1.05ff
> 
> ...



Thanx For Link


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 30, 2012)

no need of upgrading to 16 gb, just upgrade to 8 gb and u r good to go.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> Yeah, 750W is enough for a couple of mid range GPUs.
> 
> May be even for mid range CF setup along with a PhysX card.



750w is enough for a gtx 680 sli. That's more than enough.


----------

